# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Çka hani duke ecur rrugës?

## Davius

Hani dicka duke ecur rrruges apo ju vie turp, mua jo une kur nuk kam kohe mar dicka dhe s'kam dert, ndersa disave ju vie turp te hane rruges se dije pse? a thua edhe ju mund te hani rruges dhe cka kishit preferuar te hanit duke ecur dhe duke bere muhabet me shokun ose shoqen...

PS:
Une duke ecur zakonishte ha tost dhe minipizza tjeter jo  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Veshtrusja

jo une se kam problem, une shpesh ha duke ecur rruges...

p.sh. biskota, chips, cokollata...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Leila

Byreckat qe shet ai burri tek Mine Peza. Deri sa arrij ne shtepi e kam ngrene mengjesin gjate rruges.
Tjeter gje, kurre... nqs s'quan rastet kur kam gelltitur cumcakiz  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Davius

> jo une se kam problem, une shpesh ha duke ecur rruges...
> 
> p.sh. biskota, chips, cokollata...



Kisha mendjen tek ato ushqimet qe sadokudo jane ushqime tavoline jo biskota dhe camcakeza edhe une ha LoliPop rruges hahahahahah

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Me vin turp, sidomos po te kem akullore, por dhe per te ngren gjera te tjera sme pelqen...unless jam e urritur atehere se caj shume koken :P

----------


## FLORIRI

Asnjehere,
Te hash si qen kur ke mundesi ti kushtosh nje 10 minutsh nga 24 ore ushqimit.Dhe ne shqiperi ka dalur ky zakon teper jevgjit,te hysh ne oborr gjimnazit me nje hamburger ne dor si **** kanari.. ytttt

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Kisha mendjen tek ato ushqimet qe sadokudo jane ushqime tavoline jo biskota dhe camcakeza edhe une ha LoliPop rruges hahahahahah


ne qoftese kam ndonje pjat (plastike apo prej letre) me vete, atehere mund te ha ndonje thel pizza rruges... gjera te tjera se imagjinoi dot sepse shpesh me duhet luge/pirun, buke, dhe shume peceta ...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Larsus

edhe sushi me shkopinj te lyer ne wasabi kam ngrene rruges..per te mos zene ne goje, buze, faqe, etj  :perqeshje:

----------


## sLimShady

> Kisha mendjen tek ato ushqimet qe sadokudo jane ushqime tavoline jo biskota dhe camcakeza edhe une ha LoliPop rruges hahahahahah


hahahahahahah davius pse mos deshe te morrim edhe pjaten ne dore e duke ec rruge me ngren mer  :perqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Asnjehere,
> Te hash si qen kur ke mundesi ti kushtosh nje 10 minutsh nga 24 ore ushqimit.Dhe ne shqiperi ka dalur ky zakon teper jevgjit,te hysh ne oborr gjimnazit me nje hamburger ne dor si **** kanari.. ytttt


lol amerikanet jane me keq ...nje studente amerikane me acaroj nje dite kur po rrinim ne rrjesht ne "cafeteria" qe te urdheronim dicka per te ngren... dhe kjo po hante si e babzitur...po mendoja "jeez woman, tani do urdherosh ushqimin, spret 2-3 minuta te hash tek tavolina jote"

----------


## Rebele

Ne Shqiperi- misra te pjekur  :ngerdheshje:  qe shisnin jashte.
Ketu ne Amerike- nqs llogariten cimcakizat; akullore ralle here gjate veres gjithashtu

----------


## Fiona

Akullore.....

----------


## Poeti

Ushqime rrugës nuk më pëlqen të ha, edhepse kam shumë pak kohë të lirë, por për ushqim ndaj kohën të ulem dhe të ha si njeri, ose nuk ha fare!!
Në ndonjë rast të veçantë, në veturë mund të ha ndonjë frut, asgjë tjetër.

----------


## viganv

*Zakonisht duke ecur rruges ha burek,hot-dog.tost etj et*

----------


## Linda5

*Gjat rruges mund te haj ndonje belegte brötchen,croissants pij edhe ndonji kafe ....turp nuk me vjen fare ,se kur te mer urija sdo me dit fare se kush te shikon*

----------


## aMLe

*Turp??Fareee!Sma ndjen se cfare mund te mendoje ndonjeri.Vetem se jane ca ushqime qe smund ti hash rruges,sepse bejne sh therrime,te bejne pis,duhet te tregosh kujdes ndersa ha.
Sa per ata qe thone qe duhet ti kushtosh kohe te ngrenes dhe jo te hash si qen :
sigurisht qe nese do kisha kohe,sdo e haja ne kemb e te me shkonte ushqimi ne kurriz.Kjo behet per efekt kohe dhe kur je shume i uritur.*

----------


## RockStar

Rruges nuk me ndodh te ha ndonjeher ushqime .

----------


## B@Ne

Kur nuk kam kohe te ha mengjes marr me vete ndonje frut ose croissant . Me ka ndodh 
 por jo shpesh her te ha sanduiç . Vallaj, nuk me ka shku menja a ma shohin a jo te tjeret  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## aMLe

> Kur nuk kam kohe te ha mengjes marr me vete ndonje frut ose croissant . Me ka ndodh 
>  por jo shpesh her te ha sanduiç . Vallaj, nuk me ka shku menja a ma shohin a jo te tjeret


*Ne fakt,ne ato momente ste shkon mendja tek te tjeret fare.
Po edhe nese te shikojne pune e madhe.Spo ben ndonji gje te keqe.*

----------


## Endless

As qe se kam problem fare te ngrenit ne rruge.  Ha ku te dua, si te dua dhe ca te dua. Ndonjehere ka pas raste qe e kam pershkuar rrugen, me dhalle ne njeren dore,  byrek me gjize ne tjetren, dhe me celularin ne vesh. lol

----------

